# Back at long last



## Deleted member 9215 (May 7, 2021)

After being in the wilds (pardon the pun ) after selling our Motorhome i now have a Transit welfare van which we are converting for us and the two dogs,
We will do a combination of sites and wild camping as no shower in van.

Cheers
Dunk


----------



## jeanette (May 7, 2021)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (May 7, 2021)

hi
it has been to long but now the kids are at Uni we have more time to use a van.
i remember a few of the members but hopefully will get to know many more in time o come .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 7, 2021)

Hello dunk, welcome back aboard


----------



## GreggBear (May 8, 2021)

dunk said:


> After being in the wilds (pardon the pun ) after selling our Motorhome i now have a Transit welfare van which we are converting for us and the two dogs,
> We will do a combination of sites and wild camping as no shower in van.
> 
> Cheers
> Dunk


Welcome back man. I got a welfare bus too!....


----------



## Robmac (May 8, 2021)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 8, 2021)

Welcome back, not much has changed and it is still the best forum


----------



## The laird (May 8, 2021)

Welcome home and enjoy again


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (May 8, 2021)

I sold my Motor home in 2013 due to lack of use {kids not liking the van and time off work   being the problem ) they are now off to UNI so we have more time to get use of the van.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 9, 2021)

Welcome back to the group


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 9, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (May 15, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Welcome back man. I got a welfare bus too!....


Still working on it but will be away soon


----------



## trevskoda (May 15, 2021)

Welcome from Co Antrim, dont think any of us self builders and others ever finish the vans, always a  tweak here and there to do.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (May 17, 2021)

Spent last night at Inverness and now in Sky for a couple of nights,  some teething problems but going not to bad .

Great to be back on my wildside  at last


----------



## campervanannie (May 17, 2021)

Hi and welcome back


----------

